# DealExtreme is DEAD.



## wchill (Jan 13, 2010)

Now even the M3i Zero is gone...
http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.m3i

Anyone have the SKU for it?

(They should make a sort of [hide] tag - something so that n00bs can't see these and then therefore interfere with our covert operations...)

*PLEASE ADD EVERY CART/SKU YOU SEE. Including clones*. I want this for future reference in case DX is forced to take down ALL carts. (Hint: Google has cached results...)



Spoiler



EZFlash IV
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...1179~quantity.1

M3DSR Chinese
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...2728~quantity.1

EZFlash V 3in1 Expansion Pack (black Lite version)
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...2967~quantity.1

M3DSR English
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...9023~quantity.1

M3i Zero
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...6858~quantity.1

Acekard 2i
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...8728~quantity.1

EZFlash Vi
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...9158~quantity.1

iPlayer (still there but in case)
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...6437~quantity.1

Supercard DSONEi (again still there)
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...5568~quantity.1

DSTTi
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...8944~quantity.1

DSTT
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...5613~quantity.1

$4.15 R4
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...0786~quantity.1

$3.83 R4
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...0787~quantity.1

Boxed R4
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...9236~quantity.1


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2010)

Did they get rid of the Ak2i too?


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 13, 2010)

26858 (m3i0)

Yeah they got rid of the AK2i as well but apparently you still can buy it with it's sku and the product forum. Its sku is 18728.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 13, 2010)

They took down most of the various iCarts because PayPal threatened them. They still have the old ones though.


----------



## wchill (Jan 13, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Did they get rid of the Ak2i too?



They got rid of it a long time ago - forgot the SKU for that too, but it's floating around on the 'Temp.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> 26858 (m3i0)
> 
> Yeah they got rid of the AK2i as well but apparently you still can buy it with it's sku and the product forum. Its sku is 18728.


Nope, doesn't work for me.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.18728 Click the add to cart button. Don't actually search the sku on DX for it won't show up.


----------



## wchill (Jan 13, 2010)

We should compile a list of SKUs actually, I wanted some of those cheapo $4.15 R4s.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 13, 2010)

This one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 30787 or 30786?


----------



## wchill (Jan 13, 2010)

30786 actually. 30786 has the MicroSD reader included.
Where'd you get these SKUs?


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 13, 2010)

From the reccesses of my undeleted history of my firefox history. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still has the links but they don't show up if I actually try them. Well links of a bunch of flashcarts. Mostly the good ones and a bunch of clones I might have want to buy as a random cart.


----------



## wchill (Jan 13, 2010)

Bah, run WEBSLAYER!!!
So anyway:

R4 Revolution (boxed)
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...9236~quantity.1

R4 Revolution (clamshell)
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...0786~quantity.1

Acekard 2i
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...8728~quantity.1

M3i Zero
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...6858~quantity.1

Only get the R4s if you resell/dropship like me.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice program. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still like my undeleted history.

Ez Flash Vi
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...9158~quantity.1


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone have the SKU for DSTT & DSTTi?


----------



## golden (Jan 13, 2010)

So they still sell the cards? Now everyone just has to find a different way to add them to their cart? That's kinda sketchier than what it was before.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 13, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> So they still sell the cards? Now everyone just has to find a different way to add them to their cart? That's kinda sketchier than what it was before.


DX has always been a golden palace of sketchy. That's what makes it so cheap good.


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 13, 2010)

Even if you do this, will you be able to receive those carts if you purchased them?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 13, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Even if you do this, will you be able to receive those carts if you purchased them?



No. They will take your money and then mock you with piercing laughter...


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 13, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> No. They will take your money and then mock you with piercing laughter...


... until PayPal gets so sick of the complaints that they shut them down altogether. 

Seriously, DX is not run by thieves. Their shipping may not always be timely, but if you have a problem they will give you your money back. If you have to ship an item back to them, they will reimburse you for the cost of shipping. They are not cheating people, they just take their sweet time getting the orders out the door.


----------



## Law (Jan 13, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Even if you do this, will you be able to receive those carts if you purchased them?



Yeah, I ordered an Acekard 2i on the 1st, it was shipped on the 6th.

Shipping actually seems faster now that they've been taken off the main pages.


----------



## wchill (Jan 14, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because no one except for us knows that the cards are there?


----------



## saxamo (Jan 14, 2010)

This topic made me want to shop at DealExtreme...

Never mind, it's all crap....Ooh, laser pointer!


----------



## driverzx (Jan 18, 2010)

They sell non-DSi flashcards like the M3DS Real and the AceKard2 again.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...2728~quantity.1
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...2967~quantity.1
http://www.dealextreme.com/shoppingcart.dx...9023~quantity.1


----------



## robbr3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Anyone have the SKU for DSTT & DSTTi?


DSTT


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 18, 2010)

Dealextreme is dead ? long life to priceangels then.


----------



## markymark2 (Jan 18, 2010)

try focalprice dot com


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hah! If they're just unlisted, but you can order them by their SKU, more power to DX! Nice covert operations.


----------



## lukands (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anybody ordered these cards and get the message "waiting for supplier" (for any longer then the normal wait)
I heard from someone who ordered that they took the order and money and now its just sitting as "waiting for supplier"
It would be nice to hear from someone who just made an order doing it this way to confirm if it still gets shipped.
And does this backdoor loop work on all cards.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

What are Focalprice like?  Their prices seem to be roughly the same as DX, is their shipping worse or roughly the same as DX?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 19, 2010)

lukands said:
			
		

> Has anybody ordered these cards and get the message "waiting for supplier" (for any longer then the normal wait)
> I heard from someone who ordered that they took the order and money and now its just sitting as "waiting for supplier"
> It would be nice to hear from someone who just made an order doing it this way to confirm if it still gets shipped.





Don't worry -- that's normal...

I was waiting for over 4 months for an order -- and then I just canceled it -- got my money back --


----------



## Salax (Jan 19, 2010)

The EZ-Flash IV is completely gone, at least the phat model.


----------



## lukands (Jan 19, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> lukands said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes its normal for that message to show for a few days, but I`m thinking if the cards are really gone then it could show that message forever.


----------



## icemasta (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone buy one of the "removed" flash cards recently and got it shipped?
I'm thinking of placing an order today, but dont want my money taken and the item never shipped.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 19, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> What are Focalprice like?  Their prices seem to be roughly the same as DX, is their shipping worse or roughly the same as DX?



Mate, Focalprice is a great site. I ordered a PSP silicone cover, and replacement analog buttons for my PSP. And both items got here perfect. Though it did take about 12-15 days like they say. But those items weren't needed as soon as possible. You should go with them.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one Bri mate, that's who I'll start using from now on then.


----------



## Rykin (Jan 19, 2010)

Your topic title is a bit sensational. Just because DX may not have NDS carts doesn't mean it's dead or useless.


----------



## lukands (Jan 19, 2010)

Rykin said:
			
		

> Your topic title is a bit sensational. Just because DX may not have NDS carts doesn't mean it's dead or useless.


I assumed when I read the title he was talking about carts, but your right there is alot of other great stuff at DX.


----------



## Christopher8827 (Jan 19, 2010)

Who's got the sku for iplayer?


----------



## martin88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

Ordered a AceKard 2i on Sunday (Jan 17), shipped toady (Jan 19).


----------



## scrote (Jan 23, 2010)

robbr3 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DSTTi


----------



## wchill (Jan 27, 2010)

Focalprice is being affected too unfortunately... 
DSTTs/DSTTis are now gone from Focalprice, though you can still place drop orders if you have the right info.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> This email is from service team of www.focalprice.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## lrwr14 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey, do you think I can still order a EZ flash vi of DealExtreme? Has anyone tried?

also the same for Focalprice? and if so whats the SKU code for the Focalprice, thanks.


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wouldn't call DX dead, just mortally wounded.

I can still order repair parts from them, and I've only ordered flashcarts from them once.

I know I'll need those repair parts soon for my DSi, knowing me


----------



## Matthew (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the only one in the listings is the cyclo DS:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29384


----------



## lrwr14 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, i'm going to order one from PriceAngels, has anyone used this site before? it looks like DX(same layout)


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 16, 2010)

It's sad that it happened to DX but I will still use it for other purchases.


----------



## scrote (Feb 16, 2010)

icemasta said:
			
		

> Anyone buy one of the "removed" flash cards recently and got it shipped?
> I'm thinking of placing an order today, but dont want my money taken and the item never shipped.



I ordered a couple of the "removed" dstt's on 31st Jan and they came on 10th Feb-much quicker than usual.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea man they just removed 1gb microSD's and now I got 9.8 US Dollars in DX credit and I'm Going to use it for 6 "special" 2 dollar Gadgets.


----------



## Spartan117H3 (Feb 21, 2010)

Shouldn't Paypal auto reject orders of carts? Does DX still ship into the US though? I'm considering ordering a second AK2i or a SuperCard DSOnei.

Also, two more, not sure if anyone's added it yet:
DSTTi Gold: 24465
DSTTi-Adv: 24212
R4i SDHC: 22584


----------



## Amber Lamps (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered one from 4coolday with no problems and lightening fast shipping.  I'm not sure why digimartz web page is so messed up.  I ordered there long ago but now it is impossible to navigate.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it true that they are now shipping "faster" because the carts are removed? I remember a few years back, R4 took a month and a half to arrive, and earlier this year, the acekard took a month.  >_>


----------



## waffle1995 (Mar 3, 2010)

ok. I want to order here again. but I can't! My parents doesn't let me used they credit card! I always have to save money up and buy a Visa Gift Card from 7-11, but Visa Gift Card don't work on international site like DX! I can only order from RHS (RealHotStuff) with visa gift card. That how I got my Acekard 2i. I brought and $25 Gift Card and brought the Acekard 2i that was $24 with free shipping. It came in 3 days. Some kid online told me that you can deposit $25 Gift Card in to PayPal, but PayPal took $1.75 for something and refunded to my account! Then I use that $1.75 to buy 8 stylus from DX. Is there another way to buy stuff from DX with Visa Gift Card or something not including credit card!


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice links.


----------

